# Lizards > Chameleons >  How do you upload pics from PC?

## reptoman

Hi Everyone,  I am new to this forum.  I wanted to share some pictures of my panthers and I was wondering if there is a way to upload pics from your PC.  Do you have to copy from photobucket?

Thanks!
Brian

----------


## JLC

> Hi Everyone,  I am new to this forum.  I wanted to share some pictures of my panthers and I was wondering if there is a way to upload pics from your PC.  Do you have to copy from photobucket?
> 
> Thanks!
> Brian


We have free gallery space here that you can upload to...or if you already use photobucket, that is cool too.  (Most everyone uses it)  Just copy the [IMG] tags that drop down below the picture and paste them into your thread here. (Even if you used our gallery, you still have to copy the [IMG] tag line.)

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Well the first thing is to get them hosted somewhere online.

You can put them in your gallery here - this tutorial is a bit old but the basic procedure is the same I think.

And here is another one in video form that might also help.

You can also use a site like http://photobucket.com/ 

They should also have tutorials to help you.

If you still have trouble just ask any member of staff and we will do our best to get you sorted.  :Good Job: 


dr del

----------


## reptoman

I already have a picasaweb so I will give that a shot.  Thanks for the replies!

----------


## reptoman

Testing to see if this works.

----------


## JLC

> Testing to see if this works.


You almost got it.  That URL you used will link to the whole page that the picture is displayed on...but won't work now because its in the [IMG] tags. 

Right-click on the image itself and then select the option to "View Image Into" then copy the line where it says, "Location"...then put THAT url in the [IMG] tags. 

For this particular picture, the image url looks like this:
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_5Ti6-KDfWIM/TJ...0/IMG_5747.jpg

And placed within the tags looks like this:


Gorgeous animal!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## reptoman

> You almost got it.  That URL you used will link to the whole page that the picture is displayed on...but won't work now because its in the [IMG] tags. 
> 
> Right-click on the image itself and then select the option to "View Image Into" then copy the line where it says, "Location"...then put THAT url in the [IMG] tags. 
> 
> For this particular picture, the image url looks like this:
> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_5Ti6-KDfWIM/TJ...0/IMG_5747.jpg
> 
> And placed within the tags looks like this:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help.   OK.  One more attempt.

----------


## reptoman

Thank you Judy!

----------


## JLC

My pleasure! 

BTW...I think your cham probably skipped out of school on the day they taught camouflage!  :ROFL:   (Awesome animal!!)

----------


## reptoman

> My pleasure! 
> 
> BTW...I think your cham probably skipped out of school on the day they taught camouflage!   (Awesome animal!!)


Another attempt since it has been a while.

[IMG]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_5Ti6-KDfWIM/TUrA2gv6bzI/AAAAAAAAFtI/6kIlrvduO3M/s800/IMG_8787.JPG[IMG]

----------

